# FR: quelqu'un / quelque chose qui + mode



## s3ct0r3

Il est possible d'employer l'indicatif pour les phrases qui doivent utiliser le subjonctif pour l'emphase ?

comme ça :

« J'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui puisse parler néerlandais ... »

« Pourquoi pas quelqu'un qui pui ... »

« Non. Je t'ai déjà dit. J'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui peut parler néerlandais ... c'est tout. comprends? »

Je sais que ce n'est pas un bon example, mais je pense que vous pouvez me comprendre, ou à moins que j'essaye de demander.

Merci bien!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Jean1985

« Pourquoi pas quelqu'un qui puisse ... »

« Non. Je te l'ai déjà dit. J'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui puisse parler néerlandais ... c'est tout. Tu comprends ? »


----------



## itka

s3ct0r3 said:


> « Non. Je t'ai déjà dit. J'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui peut parler néerlandais ... c'est tout. comprends? »



Cette phrase ne me paraît pas incorrecte, tout simplement parce que après «avoir besoin» on peut avoir le subjonctif ou l'indicatif.


----------



## roymail

Il y a une légère nuance. ... qui puisse (éventuellement, _if needed_) parler...
On pourrait aussi dire ... qui pourrait... : même nuance, mais plus marquée.

Attention, on n'est pas ici dans la structure "avoir besoin que *+ subjonctif (toujours)*", mais dans une *relative* : qui puisse / qui peut


----------



## Jean1985

On peut aussi remplacer le verbe pouvoir par le verbe savoir : qui sache/sait parler.


----------



## garconletton

Est-ce: y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui _sait_ *ou* y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui _sache_?


----------



## janpol

les deux doivent pouvoir se dire...


----------



## arundhati

Je ne dis pas que le subjonctif est incorrect, mais franchement je ne pense pas qu'il soit vraiment le bienvenu ici, dans le langage courant en tout cas.
On dirait plutôt "y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui _sait" _ou_ "_y-a-t-il quelqu'un qui _saurait", _cela dépendant de la "dose" de conditionnel que l'on veut intégrer.


----------



## Tararam

I think it depends on how certain you are that someone knows the thing you want.
If you know there must be someone who knows it, you can use sait.
If you are unsure that someone knows it, you can use sache.


----------



## garconletton

thank you. merci


----------



## timon01

Salut!

I was wondering if the bold words would go in subjunctive.  I am not sure.  

Je cherche une partenaire que *m'aime*.  Quelqu'un *qu'aime* s'amuser.  Je veux une personne avec que je *peux* parler.  

Merci beaucoup


----------



## killerwhale

timon01 said:


> Je cherche un partenaire qui *m'aime*.  Quelqu'un *qui aime* s'amuser.  Je veux une personne avec qui je *peux* parler.



No. Even though the first might be.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both moods are indeed possible in this case depending on how certain you are to find such a person.

Anyway, for _aimer_, you don't really care since the present indicative and the present subjunctive are identical in the third person singular.


----------



## Gourry

Hi,

This is not an easy one...

You can try to replace aimer with another verb like _savoir_ (to know) in this case:
"Quelqu'un qui *sait* s'amuser" (ind.) vs "Quelqu'un qui *sache* s'amuser" (subj.).

As it was said, both are accepted, however, I prefer sound of the subjunctive in this case. So I would rather say:
"Je cherche une partenaire qui m'aime. Quelqu'un qui aime s'amuser. Je veux [voudrais] une personne avec qui je puisse parler."

In French, you can use the subjunctive to:
a) indicate a wish. "Je souhaite qu'il guérisse" / "I wish him to be healed" ;
b) indicate a necessity. "Il faut que je sache la vérité" / "I have to know the truth" ;
c) indicate a possibility. "Il se peut qu'il pleuve" / "It might rain" ;
d) express feelings. "Je suis heureux que tu sois là" / "I am happy you are here".

These are the main cases subjunctive can be used.


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Both moods are indeed possible in this case depending on how certain you are to find such a person.


I would put it this way: if you know such a person, you would use the indicative. If you are not certain that such a person exists, you would use the subjunctive.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, I agree with the second sentence but not with the first one: I'd rather say you would use the indicative if you are certain that you can find such a person, not necessarily that you know her.


----------



## geostan

Perhaps you misunderstood my first sentence. 

Je cherche quelqu'un (que je connais) qui m'aime. Surely you would use the indicative here.


----------



## Maître Capello

Definitely!


----------



## Kekepop

Je cherchais un autre exemple du subjonctif et je suis tombé sur ce sujet. J'ai bien remarqué les dates alors je doute que s3ct0r3 fasse encore attention mais pour les autres qui tomberont sur ce sujet, je vais donner mon avis.

Pour moi les deux cas : _j'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui puisse parler le néerlandais_ et _j'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui peut parler le néerlandais_ (ou sache/sait, comme Jean1985 a dit) ont la nuance suivante :

J'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui puisse/sache parler le néerlandais = J'ai besoin de cette personne, mais je ne sais pas si elle existe (exprimant un doute)

J'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui peut/sait parler le néerlandais = J'ai besoin de cette personne et je sais qu'elle existe, je dois seulement la trouver (exprimant une certitude, quoiqu'un peu perdue).


----------



## janpol

le conditionnel "marche" aussi :
_j'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui parlerait couramment le néerlandais_


----------



## edla

Hello,

I'm seeking clarification on a finer point of subjunctive use.

My book says that when using quelqu'un/ne...personne and quelquechose/ne...rien, the subjunctive is used if the thing in question does not or might not exist. For ne...personne and ne...rien it makes sense in all my practise phrases, but I find the quelqu'un/quelquechose offputting because they exist by implication, no?

For example:

J'ai quelquechose qui puisse vous aider.

Obviously, in my mind this thing that could help definitely exists. Is the subjunctive used more because there's uncertainty about whether the object in question can actually help, and not whether it in fact exists?


----------



## mylaine

J'ai quelque chose qui peut/pourrait vous aider.

Je connais quelqu'un susceptible de vous venir en aide / qui pourrait vous aider... Je connais un moyen de vous aider.


----------



## aylana

l'usage du subjonctif est très variable, il y a une très bonne leçon là dessus sur le site français facile : http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-25454.php


----------



## Assurancetourix

edla said:


> I find the quelqu'un/quelquechose offputting because they exist by implication, no?



I know what you mean but this only applies if the statement is affirmative - if you say e.g.

_As-tu quelque chose qui ... m'aider

_there is uncertainty as to whether any such thing exists. I would still go for _pourrait _here but then I'm not a native speaker. Makes sense of what your book is saying, anyway.


----------



## Oddmania

Both _pourrait _and _puisse _would work here  _Peut _(indicative) would actually work too, and I'm not sure the difference is that important...

As-tu quelque chose qui puisse/pourrait m'aider → _Could you possibly give me something _or _Do you happen to have anything that might help me?_
As-tu quelque chose qui peut m'aider →_ Do you have anything that can help me?_

You know, it's a bit similar to _something _and _anything _in questions in English. If you're sure the person you're talking to will say yes, then you will probably say _Do you want something else?_ whereas _anything _will be prefered if you're unsure. But it's not that important.


----------



## Maître Capello

If there *is* someone/something, you should use the *indicative*. If there *may be* someone/something, you should use either the *subjunctive* or the *conditional.*


----------



## Frenching-it-up

Bonjour tout le monde! 

Another question! I'm full of them today! 

I want to say: I_ would like to invent something which makes a difference for everyone in every country. _

Now, I was unsure if I should use the subjunctive after 'qui', because I've heard it is more common to use the conditional in this case. 

Anyway, here is my attempt: _J’aimerais inventer quelque chose qui fasse une différence pour tout le monde dans tous les pays. 

_Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Nino83

Frenching-it-up said:


> Anyway, here is my attempt: _J’aimerais inventer quelque chose qui fasse une différence pour tout le monde dans tous les pays.  _


----------



## patyl

Hi,

While I understand that chercher and trouver can trigger the subjunctive or conditional due to the element of doubt.  For example, _Je cherche quelqu'un qui puisse/pourrait m'aider_ and _Il me faut trouver un endroit où je puisse garer ma voiture en toute sécurité.

_If my sentence is constructed with "si", is it the same concept?
_Je voudrais vous demander si vous êtes parvenu à trouver quelqu'un qui puisse/pourrait réparer mon appareil.   _I doubt _peut_
 will work at all in here. 

Could you please help to confirm my understanding?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## mari6s

Your sentence sounds good to me, with either the subjunctive or the conditional. "Peut" would sound weirder since it's very hypothetical, but I think even some French people might use it anyway, especially in a casual conversation.


----------



## patyl

Great, thanks mari6s for the confirmation.


----------



## jann

Patyl, I don't think the "si" in your sentence is grammatically relevant to the choice of mode.  Remember, it is only there to introduce the indirect question.  You could just as well have written the question in the direct form : _Je voulais vous poser une question : est-ce que vous êtes parvenu à trouver..._? 

Regardless of whether the question is expressed in direct or indirect fashion, we have a subordinate clause introduced by _trouver_ (which, like _chercher_, can often trigger the subjunctive)... and since you do not know if the person you want to find has been located, the subjunctive/conditional remains a viable option in the subordinate.


----------



## patyl

Very logical indeed.  Thank you jann.


----------

